# Australian officials examining hundreds of visas in fake marriage scam



## Editor

Immigration officials in Australia are warning that hundreds of visa applications may have been lodged as part of a fake marriage scam. They are scrutinising hundreds of potentially illegal documents after uncovering a fake marriage scam linked to a well known Melbourne migration agent. Documents and computer equipment have been seized at an address in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian officials examining hundreds of visas in fake marriage scam...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## louiseb

very interesting story, There was always speculation about this race of nationals gaining visa,s easily to enter Australia. I recall a couple of years ago in perth commenting just how many of these nationals there was walking around and working, this doesnt come as a surprise at all to me. What does amaze me is how this agency has got away with it so long, what will happen to all these people now will they be deported or allowed to stay in the country?


----------

